# Trump and the founding principles?



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

While I am sure the Beast has read the constitution and then promptly wadded it up and dropped it in the trash can I am not sure Trump has read it, and if he has, didn't do the same thing. Now that he is the presumptive nominee how do we reconcile the apparent need to rebel and change the status quo in nominating Trump with our beliefs and the constitutional standards that we have obviously strayed from. Are we selling our souls to a devil or have we already done so?



> There are countless examples of Republicans caving to liberals on policy and muzzling their own ideas. No wonder young people gravitate toward the left. It's not just cultural influences and educational indoctrination. It's that our side often doesn't stand up for what it claims to believe in.


Can We Reconcile the Trump Phenomenon With America's Founding Principles? - David Limbaugh


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

PO....... you know where the world stands. It's too late to turn back now.......


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Beast and Slick Willie more likely wadded it up, covered it with doo, then flushed it


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At this point in our decline as a country, I would vote for a rabid dog if it would mean the defeat of Hillary.

We are too far gone to quibble about "voting my conscience". I did that in the primary and was voted down.

***Que the "voting for the lesser evil is still evil" crowd to enter from stage left.***


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Donald trumps Hildabeast


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I thought I'd vote for Trump, but have changed my mind. God calls us to be faithful, not successful. I'm going with the Constitution Party.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> At this point in our decline as a country, I would vote for a rabid dog if it would mean the defeat of Hillary.
> 
> We are too far gone to quibble about "voting my conscience". I did that in the primary and was voted down.
> 
> ***Que the "voting for the lesser evil is still evil" crowd to enter from stage left.***


The devil we know versus the devil we don't know.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One year from now, when Queen Hillary has federal agents out by executive order rounding up guns, at gun point, having voted your conscience ain't gonna help ya none.
I think at that point we will see that God doesn't do politics.
You know, the whole Render Unto Caesar thing.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Turncoat Conservatives


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't see anyone but Trump upsetting the Beltway apple cart. A cart that desperately needs upsetting.

Am I in love with everything that comes from his mouth? Nope. But I realize what he is doing with the media, pundits and other politicians is of great value if we even think about surviving as a nation.

"Ask not what your country can do for you...ask what you can do for your country"...would be laughed at today by the democrats.

It needs to be instilled back into people's minds.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> One year from now, when Queen Hillary has federal agents out by executive order rounding up guns, at gun point, having voted your conscience ain't gonna help ya none.
> I think at that point we will see that God doesn't do politics.
> You know, the whole Render Unto Caesar thing.


Tricky way you worded that. God doesn't "do" politics. OK; I'll go along with that. He doesn't run for office. He can't be impeached and he doesn't take bribes or kickbacks.

God doesn't do politics. He does do nations, though.

This nation is going to get the Beast or the Don. I'm thinking the Don, but I could be wrong. Annie's vote and my vote will not have any sway on the matter. There aren't enough faithful in this nation to turn it around. When it comes to standing on faith and principle, they sink like Peter did when he got out of the boat.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Annie said:


> I thought I'd vote for Trump, but have changed my mind. God calls us to be faithful, not successful. I'm going with the Constitution Party.


I share your values, but I see this,(of course) as an "ok" for Hilary.
I just hope that enough people won't throw away their vote and again swallow the"lesser off two evils"pill and vote the Donald


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

One thing Trump is really good at is surrounding himself with good people. I'm sure his Presidency would be no different. I think he would be surrounded by people that will school him on the Constitution. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Should Trump and principles be used in the same sentence?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> One thing Trump is really good at is surrounding himself with good people. I'm sure his Presidency would be no different. I think he would be surrounded by people that will school him on the Constitution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That is called on the job training.

Who is he going to turn for the knowledge I spent decades obtaining? Even if he finds someone who has the knowledge, how is he going to find the time to process the information and deal with the internal struggles as his brain works to throw out all the lies taught as truths and embrace the truths that are buried and ignored? On top of that, what makes us think he is even concerned with triflings such as that silly, old document that is nothing more than an annoyance to those "vain and inspiring men" mentioned by Samuel Adams?

Am I telling you to not vote as you think is best? Of course not! What I am saying is to don't assume or project while you are doing so. There is absolutely no reason to believe Trump is going to all of sudden immerse himself in what should have been a priority before he ran for the highest office in the nation.

And, this is all I am saying: We have ignored the wisdom and advice of the very men who forged the nation while at the same time turning our backs to the righteous and pious and embrace those who sell a good line.

Anyone but Hillary. I get that. Hillary, as we know, is nothing but unadulterated evil. What about Trump, though? Down through the decades, have you ever looked at him and said to yourself, "There is a good and honorable man." Not me. I've always viewed him as a very carnal-minded man with power-lust.

We really don't know what Trump is going to be or do when he wins, and I believe he is going to win. All we can do is hope he is the new man and not the old man, and enjoy the one satisfying thing about the situation; another defeat handed to the evil woman who believes she is entitled to the thrown.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> That is called on the job training.
> 
> Who is he going to turn for the knowledge I spent decades obtaining? Even if he finds someone who has the knowledge, how is he going to find the time to process the information and deal with the internal struggles as his brain works to throw out all the lies taught as truths and embrace the truths that are buried and ignored? On top of that, what makes us think he is even concerned with triflings such as that silly, old document that is nothing more than an annoyance to those "vain and inspiring men" mentioned by Samuel Adams?
> 
> ...


There is a transition period where all new Presidents are briefed (schooled) on everything going on with our government. It'd that way with all of them so Trump will be no different. Bush wasn't an expert in terrorism but he surrounded himself with people that are. The President can only listen to their advisors and make decisions from what they learn. Trump talks all the time about Obama unconstitutional acts so I doubt he'll want to follow in his footsteps.

I, for one, am not scared of Trump. He can't do any worse than the last 8 or 9 clowns we've had in there. And I sure as hell would rather have Trump doing on the job training than Hilary continuing to destroy this country in her own special way. I'm putting my faith (something I believe you know a great deal about) in Trump doing what he has said, Make America Great Again.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> There is a transition period where all new Presidents are briefed (schooled) on everything going on with our government. It'd that way with all of them so Trump will be no different. Bush wasn't an expert in terrorism but he surrounded himself with people that are. The President can only listen to their advisors and make decisions from what they learn. Trump talks all the time about Obama unconstitutional acts so I doubt he'll want to follow in his footsteps.
> 
> I, for one, am not scared of Trump. He can't do any worse than the last 8 or 9 clowns we've had in there. And I sure as hell would rather have Trump doing on the job training than Hilary continuing to destroy this country in her own special way. I'm putting my faith (something I believe you know a great deal about) in Trump doing what he has said, Make America Great Again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I am well aware of the transition period, Sas, but don't expect it to make a Thomas Jefferson out of a Donald Trump, and don't expect Trump to appoint Jon Jays to the USSC.

The "War on Terror" is an altogether different topic, and I'd be willing to bet we don't exactly see eye to eye on that, either.

Anyway, don't worry about my ballot. Alabama will carry Trump by a wide margin.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Virtually no one electable is going to have the morals and constitutional principles we desire. Men are imperfect. It is obvious a republican or a democrat will win. It is fixed that way. Going with a choice other than republican is a vote for the democratic candidate. Congratulate or blame yourself appropriately.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This makes for lively discussions around the water cooler, but the reality is;

The Best Nation EVER is gone and will not return without Divine Providence by/from God. And I ain't talking about the type of "god" "worshipped" at so-called (mega) churches of today. 

We The People of the Greatest Republic EVER have systematically removed God from damn near every aspect of governance. Shame on us. Anything can happen but most likely, it matters not who is elected or appointed in the 3 branches of our once great government. 

Divine Providence is the only hope to return to true Freedom/Liberty of our Founders.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Vote for the lesser of two evils. How the hell did we get to this point?? 

I wouldn't vote for anyone running for office right now. No one is truthful or shares my or the founding fathers values. I don't think anyone of them are qualified or have the moral standing to be in elected office let alone president IMHO. What choices do we have a couple lifelong liberals and a lair. One should be in jail and the other is in court getting sued with numerous lawsuits for fraud and brags about bribing officials. What great choices, this is the best we can do. Even better this is what we wanted. 

So we cornered ourselves to vote for one candidate just because we can't let the other in office. Who we fear will destroy our country. Voting for a third party will tip the votes to give the office and supreme court to the worse candidate in history IMO. It's a little late now people. This should have been thought about and dealt with 6 months ago. 

We are finally about to rid ourselves of a sweet talking big mouth liberal spewing promises with no experience from office. But here we go again. I wish people would take the time and really think about what's at stake and make an informed decision. But it's already too late. My country is doomed, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sadly: A strict follower of the constitution in a manner that constitutionalist want is never getting elected in our lifetime. So do you want to vote for the guy who says you should be able to carry a gun, enjoy gun rights, or a lady that says we should follow the model of Australia and turn in our guns? If you want to keep some of our rights in tact you can vote for one guy, if you don't care about our rights you can not vote for that guy.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Vote for the lesser of two evils. How the hell did we get to this point??
> 
> I wouldn't vote for anyone running for office right now. No one is truthful or shares my or the founding fathers values. I don't think anyone of them are qualified or have the moral standing to be in elected office let alone president IMHO. What choices do we have a couple lifelong liberals and a lair. One should be in jail and the other is in court getting sued with numerous lawsuits for fraud and brags about bribing officials. What great choices, this is the best we can do. Even better this is what we wanted.
> 
> ...


I'll agree. But I want more time to prepare. Hillary will likely mean a quick death to the U.S. while Trump will TRY (to his way of thinking) to fix it. At least with him, we'll probably have more time to get ready and probably won't have to be disarmed. 
I agree that there's nobody that I'd consider to be a"good, moral Christian" in the running. That's probably because the whole system is corrupt and truly good people want as little to do with government as possible. 
However, capitalism IS a MAJOR component in our country's makeup. 
Trump will help in that sense. Hillary can only lie, cheat, steal, kill, and destroy. That's in her makeup. 
Trump isn't a boy scout, but he's the only option other than Hillary. 3rd party? I'm all for it in principle. But voTing that way? Not me. I'd rather not help Hillary


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Sadly: A strict follower of the constitution in a manner that constitutionalist want is never getting elected in our lifetime. So do you want to vote for the guy who says you should be able to carry a gun, enjoy gun rights, or a lady that says we should follow the model of Australia and turn in our guns? If you want to keep some of our rights in tact you can vote for one guy, if you don't care about our rights you can not vote for that guy.


I'm not worried about our lifetime, because unfortunately, we're already up the creek. I'm concerned about my children and their future children.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> I'm not worried about our lifetime, because unfortunately, we're already up the creek. I'm concerned about my children and their future children.


I fear your kids will have a hard row to hoe Annie. It appears, as Benjamin Franklin feared, we could not keep this great republic.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> While I am sure the Beast has read the constitution and then promptly wadded it up and dropped it in the trash can I am not sure Trump has read it, and if he has, didn't do the same thing. Now that he is the presumptive nominee how do we reconcile the apparent need to rebel and change the status quo in nominating Trump with our beliefs and the constitutional standards that we have obviously strayed from. Are we selling our souls to a devil or have we already done so?


I was thinking the same thing myself the last day or so. Trump doesn't seem to understand that he will have to enforce the Bill of Rights, not tear them apart.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> One year from now, when Queen Hillary has federal agents out by executive order rounding up guns, at gun point, having voted your conscience ain't gonna help ya none.
> I think at that point we will see that God doesn't do politics.
> You know, the whole Render Unto Caesar thing.


I would rather take that fight on during my lifetime...since its my fathers and my generation that have screwed it up the most... I'd leave my kids and grand kids a legacy of fighting for liberty vice what they will learn if Trump wins....where they will learn the same thing themselves first hand.
Hillary taking my weapons??? Come try to take them....and after enough die...on both sides...the idea will go the way of prohibition.....and a new era of gun right will remain intact. They will prove the very wisdom of our forefathers, that in granting us (correction to Reaffirmed for us - thanks Denton...) the right to bear arms, it was exactly why we will maintain our rights today....not the ballot box. The ballet box is the slow decline to immoral ignorance.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Virtually no one electable is going to have the morals and constitutional principles we desire. Men are imperfect. It is obvious a republican or a democrat will win. It is fixed that way. Going with a choice other than republican is a vote for the democratic candidate. Congratulate or blame yourself appropriately.


Disagree with you there...Its obvious a liberal is going to win...since two are in the race...one just isn't playing the PC game and its gotten him the republican nomination.

Democratic politician use race, and immigration as a tool..they are aristocratic, pompous, power hungry people who at heart, hate not being able to call a lesser group names and treat them as sub human. 
Look how they treat Christians....look at how they treated the Tea party....they would be the first to start using ****** openly, if they didn't need the black vote so much....

Trump is just being smarter....he can call himself a republican and say what he thinks about issues that they support without a filter of PC....Illegal immigration, China, Muslims....and know that, secretly a lot of the upper democrat politicians are saying...damn I wish I could say that without losing my base. The far left base will call him racist, bigot, etc...the middle grounders will love him and the far right will hate him.

And he is using the anti establishment argument to get the far right vote under control.

He's actually brilliant in my book. And has forever changed my outlook on voters... Republican voters are truly as stupid as he said they were.

I will never again expect either side to ever elect anyone that will defend the constitution and uphold the written laws of this nation.

Who am I voting for? That's my business... who am I voting against...everyone that says my vote will make the difference. Death by sledge hammer or death by Ball peen hammer.... its still the same result...one just takes a little longer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

New guy 101 said:


> I would rather take that fight on during my lifetime...since its my fathers and my generation that have screwed it up the most... I'd leave my kids and grand kids a legacy of fighting for liberty vice what they will learn if Trump wins....where they will learn the same thing themselves first hand.
> Hillary taking my weapons??? Come try to take them....and after enough die...on both sides...the idea will go the way of prohibition.....and a new era of gun right will remain intact. They will prove the very wisdom of our forefathers that in granting us the right to bear arms, it was exactly why we will maintain our rights today....not the ballot box. The ballet box is the slow decline of immoral ignorance.


Not trying to cross swords but this is an important point. The founding fathers did not grant us the right to keep and bear arms or any other right. God did that, and that is acknowledged I the Declaration of Independence. The government is not of high enough authority to righteously touch them.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Denton said:


> Not trying to cross swords but this is an important point. The founding fathers did not grant us the right to keep and bear arms or any other right. God did that, and that is acknowledged I the Declaration of Independence. The government is not of high enough authority to righteously touch them.


^^^ this.

However, I think that one (maybe both) of the powerful political parasitic parties fail to see this. Or maybe they just don't care as long as they get richer and feel powerful


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Denton said:


> Not trying to cross swords but this is an important point. The founding fathers did not grant us the right to keep and bear arms or any other right. God did that, and that is acknowledged I the Declaration of Independence. The government is not of high enough authority to righteously touch them.


Reaffirmed is the word I should have used.


----------

